# LOAs & Vacation



## bullseye bagel (Jun 28, 2020)

Question--

So I've been with Target for a while, and I average about 25 hours per week. I've been accruing vacation for a while, and I usually just use it to fill my hours up to 25 if I need to take a day off or work less than usual. So here's my dilemma. I've recently accepted a temporary full-time position with Target that lasts until I go back to school in the fall. Because of this 1. I'm accruing vacation and sick time quickly and 2. I'm working 40 hours per week and therefore unable to use it. I plan on going on an LOA at the end of this position. How would I go about making sure that my vacation time gets used? Will it go away if I go on LOA? 

What would be my best way of going about using this time? I'm wondering how likely it would be that my store lets me take a week or two off before my LOA starts in order to drain out those hours. My other concern is that I am now at a higher pay rate than I was when I earned most of those hours. Not sure if this matters or not, I would be find taking the vacation time at $15/hour. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 28, 2020)

Time card is locked on LOA. you will not lose anything, unless you decide to not come back from the LOA. then you would.

PTO payout rate is based on rate at time of use,when you earned it doesn’t matter.

Ask about the week off, or ask if it’s ok to make the the first week of LOA a week off, then start the loa a week later. A HRTM or ETL HR will help you navigate this better


----------

